
What (can) a beautiful UX and referral hack do for you - odyssey1
https://aitravelers.com/?referrer=special_invitation
======
odyssey1
We are launching our product with a referral program and I was wondering some
different hacks out there to make this a success or if there are certain
hazards to watch out for

